# Best topwater fish of 2012



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Not a giant, but a decent fish. It took a mag topwater bait on the pause. As soon as my buddy got it in the net the hook fell out. Good net guy! 

The bite improved once the wind started and clouds rolled in.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

You are da man! Now that's a nice one. I'm thinkin' you're a fish catchin' machine.
Take it easy Dave.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

JignPig Guide said:


> You are da man! Now that's a nice one. I'm thinkin' you're a fish catchin' machine.
> Take it easy Dave.


If I just had your skills!


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Tokugawa said:


> If I just had your skills!


I've seen you fish. You got skills dude! And upon further review... That's a biggun'.

As a matter of fact - I've been catching them on that jerk-bait you gave me. And I've learned over the past couple of years, when they quit hittin' the JignPig presentation on or around spawn-time, (for whatever reasons that I cannot explain) I'll pitch the: Manns Baby Minus-1, an Excalibur square bill, or the jerkbait. Then I'm draggin' fish to the boat.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

JignPig Guide said:


> I've seen you fish. You got skills dude! And upon further review... That's a biggun'.
> 
> As a matter of fact - I've been catching them on that jerk-bait you gave me. And I've learned over the past couple of years, when they quit hittin' the JignPig presentation on or around spawn-time, (for whatever reasons that I cannot explain) I'll pitch the: Manns Baby Minus-1, an Excalibur square bill, or the jerkbait. Then I'm draggin' fish to the boat.


Glad to hear that jerk bait is working! 

That is an interesting observation. I've never thought of pitching that stuff into places I'd put a jig.


----------



## Patrick123 (Apr 24, 2012)

I want a special jerk bait! =D


----------



## Burks (Jun 22, 2011)

Glad you have the topwater working for you. I've ran a frog and popper over weedbeds and haven't had a single strike. Tried different presentation to no avail. Throw a weedless spinner through there, the bass go nuts. *shrugs*


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Burks said:


> Glad you have the topwater working for you. I've ran a frog and popper over weedbeds and haven't had a single strike. Tried different presentation to no avail. Throw a weedless spinner through there, the bass go nuts. *shrugs*


Go with what works!  Sometimes it takes several presentations to the same location to get them to take a topwater bait...it can be a risky proposition for a fish.


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

Nice fish Tok!!! Congrats!


----------

